# H asks to reconsile...when do we start acting as married again?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My Husband has asked to work on reconsiling over a month ago. We have been talking and texting since then and have gone out as a family, but now dates yet.

Just wondering other advice on when is a good time frame to get physically closer? I'm ready to have more physical contact and I feel the connection building

My 2nd question is how long do others stay physically seperated if a reconsilation is agreed on between both parties?

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated..I'm trying to figure out how patient I should be and how long to wait until moving to the next step..


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Each situation is different. Only you know what the timing feels right. How long it lasts is up to the both of you. Keep talking to each other about your feelings. Let the conversations guide you. Be aware of his emotional needs, like he needs to be made aware of yours. A good "Hello" hug never hurts either.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Its hard for me to be patient, cause I have become so lonely. I miss all the little things. I never thought I would miss so many little things. The things about him that drove me crazy before I'm now accepting as thats just him and he probably does not mean to purposely annoy me.

The holidays are really hard though. I'm afraid of goign home alone on Thanksgiving when I always go home with him and the kids stay at his parents house so we can shop early Friday. My husband has asked me to shop with him, but I don't know yet if I'm going home alone or not.

Tomorrow morning I'm going up to his parents house for Thanksgiving where he has been staying.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

You have to be patient, regardless of how difficult it may be. If you rush in to things, you'll more than likely revert back into your old behaviors that caused the separation in the first place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm trying to be as patient as I can. I'm sure my husband is afraid of going back to our old ways too. He says he does not trust himself or other people. He is talking about my parents who purposely tried to get him in trouble and for me not to trust him. My parents broke into my house through garage and took a personalized sign with our last name off our house hiding it in the garage. My parents admitted that they did this and my husband has filed a police report on them.

One thing I'm wondering is when should we physically start touching eachother again, like hand holding? We are both feeling closer to eachother. We went to the movies together as a family today. Our very first date was a movie together, so movies are important I guess. Should I be the one to try to hold his hand first and see what he does?


----------

